# The Best of The Best Piranha-Fury Quotes



## moron (May 26, 2006)

There is prob a thread of this already made but I want to make a new one for the record. I can't help "loling" at some of the things I see in your sigs.

Puff

"in canada there are ********, and they dont even have to live in the country...many live right in the damned cities! our northern ******** are a different kind of breed of ******* than your southern variety. due to our colder winters our ******** tend to retain a higher body fat percentage. on the other hand, the southern ******* can be identified by its peculiar calls and vocalizations."

"Big tits clits and f*cking dicks, I spit out rhymes and you know they b the sh*t.
When I drop beats y'all know that they the greatest, if you not feelin em though then lick my anus"

E-THUG

"One time I found a gram of weed under my couch that was at least five years old and probably no good. I went to my washroom and sprayed it with every household chemical I had and sold it to my uncle Maurice for 30 dollars. Its the same thing with the LFS store, the customer may like the color blue and the store may like the color red- but blue and red both make GREEN. sh*t son."

KingOfKings

"Once the surgery is done there are NO MORE WORRIES- you can juice your ass off and have perfect nips!"


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Trigger Lover

"holy f*ck feefa show us your 12 incher"

That one always makes me giggle.:laugh:

And 90 percent of cueballs remarks used to make me laugh but he's dead.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

see Sig


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> I remember before Mike made this site he had all sorts of free time. We used to sit on the couch drinking mud slides while in the spoon position..."tiny dancer" was playing in the back ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

bullsnakes history of pfury thread kills me


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Read below...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

that thread where cue was trying to figure out what car to buy is ripe with quotes.

and pretty much everything 06 says ...... he made some remark about cages once that i had to go back and dig up once after he told me about it, and i laughed so hard i almost peed myself. (i believe the cage remark got him suspended, but the shock value of the comment was fuggin priceless.)


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

my sig


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

from one of my favorite threads... the "stupid things i do" thread



red&black said:


> another stupid thing i did was i went to a mcdonalds and ordered a number 2 with a coke, a number 5 with a sprite...and chicken nuggets and after i paid for the food they went to hand me the stuff and i wide open throttled it nefore tey could give it to me screaming "SUCKERSSS!" i got them good


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

i liked the one with ethug telling absinthe guy hes 40 but still has a lot of growing up to do. i dont know want to go search for it though


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Majority of the classics go to speakyourmind/ Ethug- I can’t quote anything off the top of my head but dude makes me laugh often- "hardest #REMOVED# on the internet"- ha!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> you know your a fish geek when playing a card game "would you rather" and a question is
> 
> "swim with a man eating shark, or swim in a pool of piranha fish"
> 
> ...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

n3p said:


> Pssht i have like 4 Bigfoots on my wall that I hunted with my bare hands, not some damn caribou that i shot from 1232131feet away with my rifle. GET ERR DONE.


Those were'nt Bigfoots those were your realitives at a family picnic
[/quote]

I know it was be me but this made me laugh all goddamn night


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Cueball is hands down king of the quote. Where the hell has he been lately?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Lol at R0nin I remember that one, owned on my part


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> This site is so f*cking lame. You people have nothing better to do then discuss the validity of "/posts" in the forums? This site is becoming lamer each time I revisit.
> 
> And the fact that there is some sub-topic of whether "/jumps fence" and whatever the other one was being a legit post makes me laugh out loud. Seriously?! Jesus tap dancing Christ! Good luck with your moderating fellas.
> 
> ...


Hey douchebag....find another home. If you think it is your right to waste everyones time with your bullshit antics....then move the f*ck along. Believe me...there is nothing you have to offer that we would miss. Oh wait....I would miss changing your user name ever fricken week so you can garner a little more attention.
[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

is that why central doesnt post much anymore? anyone still play travian?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

n3p said:


> is that why central doesnt post much anymore? anyone still play travian?


I doubt it as he hung around quite awhile after that. I don't think many here play that anymore either. Seems that as soon as Summer came most people have stuff to do besides play online Strategy games but that's only IMO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

i think people just realized how stupid was and waste of time so quit


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

One of the my favourite moments was when it was revealed the hyphens nickname was fattykins! For some reason that just made me crack up.

The other good one is in my sig - that thread was hilarious.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Pssht i have like 4 Bigfoots on my wall that I hunted with my bare hands, not some damn caribou that i shot from 1232131feet away with my rifle. GET ERR DONE.


Those were'nt Bigfoots those were your realitives at a family picnic
[/quote]

I know it was be me but this made me laugh all goddamn night
[/quote]

OMG that is funny!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

r0nin- this one made me laugh

"Wonder if ya get to hide your own easter eggs if you have alziehmers"


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

you guys may not like, but i like the quote that someone had in their sig "dissing" AQHU. it started with, "WTF is this thread"? and ended like, "it's so random and stupid, it's like someone with ADD drank vodka and made it".


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That was jmaxx quote, and I wrote that one when I was a AQHU hater but now im a Lover.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> r0nin- this one made me laugh
> 
> "Wonder if ya get to hide your own easter eggs if you have alziehmers"












thats quality


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Feefa said:


> when she barked too much that made her anus invert and hang out like penis. Guess who had to put on the latex glove and push it back in. Yes I fingered my dogs ass as per the vets instructions, he even supplied me with the gloves.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

cueball said:


> Well I was checking out my man hood and saw a bunch of small white dots on my balls.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ cueball


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

This thread was comedy gold! Im digging it back up, I also have a few to add :



RedneckR0nin said:


> I played hockey with a special Olympic team. I kicked those retards ass!!


One I got in PM











NBKK said:


> It's all good though. I know prison life is rough. I use to get used as a blow up doll in the pen. Hard times until i lived 2 years of my life naked in a dark solitary confinement room because i shanked a guard with a paper mache knife i made out of my own tears and semen. I did that all for a piece of hubba bubba brah.
> 
> You shouldn't have fought those natives, all you have to do is give them some "Prine" ( prison wine, made out of fermented heinz ketchup and tooth paste) they go crazy for it, they will shank each other just to smell the David Hasselhoff bobble head it came in.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

My sig is definitely one of the best!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i like mine by R1


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

RedneckR0nin said:


> This site is so f*cking lame. You people have nothing better to do then discuss the validity of "/posts" in the forums? This site is becoming lamer each time I revisit.
> 
> And the fact that there is some sub-topic of whether "/jumps fence" and whatever the other one was being a legit post makes me laugh out loud. Seriously?! Jesus tap dancing Christ! Good luck with your moderating fellas.
> 
> ...


Hey douchebag....find another home. If you think it is your right to waste everyones time with your bullshit antics....then move the f*ck along. Believe me...there is nothing you have to offer that we would miss. Oh wait....I would miss changing your user name ever fricken week so you can garner a little more attention.
[/quote]





































[/quote]

Thanks for letting me back in the lounge. Just found this thread. LMAO mike got punked.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol I love how everythings documented here.
serious lolz looking back on old posts and sh*t.


----------

